# Mailman and multiple domains



## tynelson (Apr 28, 2010)

Greetings Geniuses...

I have mailman 2.1.11 running with postfix, and it's absolutely great.  I love it.  The problem is...I'm going to be honest when I say I'm definitely below average intelligence with this sort of thing.
I don't know how to make it so I can have more than one domain on my mailman install.  I have all the domains pointing to the correct IP address, so the interface works on each domain.  I can change the hostname in my main.cf file to whatever domain I want to work at that instant, and it works-but I don't know how I can have 5 domains that work at the same time.  I can only get them to work one at a time.
I understand that these files must be changed:
main.cf 
mm_cfg.py
(something involving virtual hosts????)

But I've looked everywhere on the internet and I can't find a step by step guide for (idiots) if you will on what I need to do to what file word for word.

Basically,
how can I make:
domain1.info
domain2.info
domain3.info
domain4.info
domain5.info

all work at the same time.  

I know this forum is for advanced issues in general, been on it for quite sometime.  So I apologize for filling your inbox with such a silly question.

I am so grateful for your assistance.

Thank you,
Tyler


----------



## tynelson (Apr 28, 2010)

*Resolved*

I took care of it!  Sorry for flooding the forum...

Thanks!
-Ty


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Can you share your solution so the forum benefits from it?


----------



## tynelson (Apr 28, 2010)

You're right DustchDaemon!  That would be selfish 

The easiest solution is to make all the
domains local in Postfix. I.e. in main.cf, if for example you have


```
myhostname = domain1.info
```

you could put


```
mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost,
   domain2.info, domain3.info, domain4.info, domain5.info
```


Then, assuming you have aliases for all the lists, this should work.


In any case, you should also have in mm_cfg.py (assuming the web domain
corresponding to the email domain domain1.info is www.domain.info)


```
add_virtualhost(www.domain1.info, domain1.info)
add_virtualhost(www.domain2.info, domain2.info)
add_virtualhost(www.domain3.info, domain3.info)
add_virtualhost(www.domain4.info, domain4.info)
add_virtualhost(www.domain5.info, domain5.info)
```
This is to facilitate creating lists in the proper domain from the web.


----------

